# Vertici Sky imbarazzati dalla D'Amico, i dettagli



## Willy Wonka (22 Agosto 2017)

L'edizione odierna de Il Giornale, 22 Agosto 2017, riporta che i vertici di Sky sono stati presi in contropiede dalla sparata di due giorni di Ilaria d'Amico nel corso di Sky Calcio Show, c'è imbarazzo ai piani alti dell'emittente satellitare per quella che è stata bollata come una iniziativa a titolo personale, della quale non condividono modalità e contenuti.
Ma non solo, i vertici di Sky avrebbero contestato alla d'Amico una juventinità ormai incontenibile: chi conduce la trasmissione di calcio più seguita in Italia non può presentarsi al contempo ogni giornata in tribuna allo Juventus Stadium a schiamazzare con le altre comari bianconere. Per non dire delle continue frecciatine alle società rivali, non solo il Milan, ma anche altre, vedasi l'Atalanta di Gasperini apostrofato l'altra sera in merito al caso Spinazzola con un: "a certe pressioni non è possibile resistere". 
L'Italia pallonara (non quella bianconera) e Sky rimpiangono l'Ilaria pre-Gigi. Con Diletta Leotta sullo sfondo...


----------



## krull (22 Agosto 2017)

Appunto....va bene tutto ma mi pare davvero improbabile che nei piani alti rimangano impassibili. Sky produce trasmissioni che riguardano tutte le squadre di serie A e di J TV ce n'è già una e basta e avanza. O la si mette a cuccia con tanto di scuse pubbliche o le si faccia vedere la porta


----------



## Black (22 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'edizione odierna de Il Giornale, 22 Agosto 2017, riporta che i vertici di Sky sono stati presi in contropiede dalla sparata di due giorni di Ilaria d'Amico nel corso di Sky Calcio Show, c'è imbarazzo ai piani alti dell'emittente satellitare per quella che è stata bollata come una iniziativa a titolo personale, della quale non condividono modalità e contenuti.
> Ma non solo, i vertici di Sky avrebbero contestato alla d'Amico una juventinità ormai incontenibile: chi conduce la trasmissione di calcio più seguita in Italia non può presentarsi al contempo ogni giornata in tribuna allo Juventus Stadium a schiamazzare con le altre comari bianconere. Per non dire delle continue frecciatine alle società rivali, non solo il Milan, ma anche altre, vedasi l'Atalanta di Gasperini apostrofato l'altra sera in merito al caso Spinazzola con un: "a certe pressioni non è possibile resistere".
> L'Italia pallonara (non quella bianconera) e Sky rimpiangono l'Ilaria pre-Gigi. Con Diletta Leotta sullo sfondo...



e per fortuna che qualcuno lo scrive. Come può la D'Amico essere imparziale?

che poi per me la Leotta vince 1000-0 per cui ben venga il cambio!


----------



## chicagousait (22 Agosto 2017)

Ma giustamente. Per quanto tifosa juventina per le vicende ormai note, non puoi manifestare la tua fede calcistica in trasmissioni dove ipoteticamente si dovrebbe essere imparziali. Se la cosa fosse stata a parti invertite, lei cosa avrebbe fatto?


----------



## gabuz (22 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Appunto....va bene tutto ma mi pare davvero improbabile che nei piani alti rimangano impassibili. Sky produce trasmissioni che riguardano tutte le squadre di serie A e di J TV ce n'è già una e basta e avanza. O la si mette a cuccia con tanto di scuse pubbliche o le si faccia vedere la porta



Se proprio devono mettere una gobba piuttosto la Barriales (se è ancora a J TV), perlomeno è molto più figa


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'edizione odierna de Il Giornale, 22 Agosto 2017, riporta che i vertici di Sky sono stati presi in contropiede dalla sparata di due giorni di Ilaria d'Amico nel corso di Sky Calcio Show, c'è imbarazzo ai piani alti dell'emittente satellitare per quella che è stata bollata come una iniziativa a titolo personale, della quale non condividono modalità e contenuti.
> Ma non solo, i vertici di Sky avrebbero contestato alla d'Amico una juventinità ormai incontenibile: chi conduce la trasmissione di calcio più seguita in Italia non può presentarsi al contempo ogni giornata in tribuna allo Juventus Stadium a schiamazzare con le altre comari bianconere. Per non dire delle continue frecciatine alle società rivali, non solo il Milan, ma anche altre, vedasi l'Atalanta di Gasperini apostrofato l'altra sera in merito al caso Spinazzola con un: "a certe pressioni non è possibile resistere".
> L'Italia pallonara (non quella bianconera) e Sky rimpiangono l'Ilaria pre-Gigi. Con Diletta Leotta sullo sfondo...



Dai licenziate sta gobba maledetta e mettete Dilettina!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2017)

Diletta!
Lalallalallalà


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2017)

E' normale che il problema si ponga. La D'Amico è juventina in modo spudorato ormai, cosa che non è accettabile per una trasmissione del genere. Anche il suo intervento è espressione dell'opinione dello juventino medio da bar.


----------



## vanbasten (22 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'edizione odierna de Il Giornale, 22 Agosto 2017, riporta che i vertici di Sky sono stati presi in contropiede dalla sparata di due giorni di Ilaria d'Amico nel corso di Sky Calcio Show, c'è imbarazzo ai piani alti dell'emittente satellitare per quella che è stata bollata come una iniziativa a titolo personale, della quale non condividono modalità e contenuti.
> Ma non solo, i vertici di Sky avrebbero contestato alla d'Amico una juventinità ormai incontenibile: chi conduce la trasmissione di calcio più seguita in Italia non può presentarsi al contempo ogni giornata in tribuna allo Juventus Stadium a schiamazzare con le altre comari bianconere. Per non dire delle continue frecciatine alle società rivali, non solo il Milan, ma anche altre, vedasi l'Atalanta di Gasperini apostrofato l'altra sera in merito al caso Spinazzola con un: "a certe pressioni non è possibile resistere".
> L'Italia pallonara (non quella bianconera) e Sky rimpiangono l'Ilaria pre-Gigi. Con Diletta Leotta sullo sfondo...



potrebbe passare a cessjtv e diletta leotta come rimpiazzo a skycalcio


----------



## Crox93 (22 Agosto 2017)

Tutte balle, a Skyfo sono ancora li a  dopo la sparata della D'Amico


----------



## luigi61 (22 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'edizione odierna de Il Giornale, 22 Agosto 2017, riporta che i vertici di Sky sono stati presi in contropiede dalla sparata di due giorni di Ilaria d'Amico nel corso di Sky Calcio Show, c'è imbarazzo ai piani alti dell'emittente satellitare per quella che è stata bollata come una iniziativa a titolo personale, della quale non condividono modalità e contenuti.
> Ma non solo, i vertici di Sky avrebbero contestato alla d'Amico una juventinità ormai incontenibile: chi conduce la trasmissione di calcio più seguita in Italia non può presentarsi al contempo ogni giornata in tribuna allo Juventus Stadium a schiamazzare con le altre comari bianconere. Per non dire delle continue frecciatine alle società rivali, non solo il Milan, ma anche altre, vedasi l'Atalanta di Gasperini apostrofato l'altra sera in merito al caso Spinazzola con un: "a certe pressioni non è possibile resistere".
> L'Italia pallonara (non quella bianconera) e Sky rimpiangono l'Ilaria pre-Gigi. Con Diletta Leotta sullo sfondo...



Meno male che se ne sono resi conto; è una grave mancanza di rispetto verso i propri abbonati a prescindere dalla fede calcistica; il conduttore, visto che a sky vantano tanta iperprofessionalita ha l'obbligo di essere imparziale e la signora in questione già DA MOLTO TEMPO non lo è piu; sarebbe giusto oltre alle scuse pubbliche un cambio di conduzione del programma


----------



## Wildbone (22 Agosto 2017)

Per me, sono balle.
Nessuno dirà niente alla D'Amico. Al massimo uno scappellotto e tanti saluti.


----------



## Zenos (22 Agosto 2017)

Ma credete davvero ad una roba del genere...quell emittente è gobba fino al midollo,dal conduttore al regista al tecnico dell' audio. Sono sponsor ufficiale della Juve per cui è nel loro interesse che la rube sia sempre ai vertici.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (22 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'edizione odierna de Il Giornale, 22 Agosto 2017, riporta che i vertici di Sky sono stati presi in contropiede dalla sparata di due giorni di Ilaria d'Amico nel corso di Sky Calcio Show, c'è imbarazzo ai piani alti dell'emittente satellitare per quella che è stata bollata come una iniziativa a titolo personale, della quale non condividono modalità e contenuti.
> Ma non solo, i vertici di Sky avrebbero contestato alla d'Amico una juventinità ormai incontenibile: chi conduce la trasmissione di calcio più seguita in Italia non può presentarsi al contempo ogni giornata in tribuna allo Juventus Stadium a schiamazzare con le altre comari bianconere. Per non dire delle continue frecciatine alle società rivali, non solo il Milan, ma anche altre, vedasi l'Atalanta di Gasperini apostrofato l'altra sera in merito al caso Spinazzola con un: "a certe pressioni non è possibile resistere".
> L'Italia pallonara (non quella bianconera) e Sky rimpiangono l'Ilaria pre-Gigi. Con Diletta Leotta sullo sfondo...



Quando la Saluzzi offese Alonso via twitter e lui si rifiutò di parlare con Sky, l'hanno sospesa, qui niente?


----------



## malos (22 Agosto 2017)

Non ci credo anzi credo purtroppo il contrario, quelli di sky si sono lamentati in lega che hanno girato la rimostranza a Fassone.
Va a finire che i cornuti e mazziati siamo noi, tifosi.


----------



## edoardo (22 Agosto 2017)

Ski adotta lo stile sabaudo,come gli agnelli,esternamente cortesi,dentro........


----------



## Moffus98 (22 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'edizione odierna de Il Giornale, 22 Agosto 2017, riporta che i vertici di Sky sono stati presi in contropiede dalla sparata di due giorni di Ilaria d'Amico nel corso di Sky Calcio Show, c'è imbarazzo ai piani alti dell'emittente satellitare per quella che è stata bollata come una iniziativa a titolo personale, della quale non condividono modalità e contenuti.
> Ma non solo, i vertici di Sky avrebbero contestato alla d'Amico una juventinità ormai incontenibile: chi conduce la trasmissione di calcio più seguita in Italia non può presentarsi al contempo ogni giornata in tribuna allo Juventus Stadium a schiamazzare con le altre comari bianconere. Per non dire delle continue frecciatine alle società rivali, non solo il Milan, ma anche altre, vedasi l'Atalanta di Gasperini apostrofato l'altra sera in merito al caso Spinazzola con un: "a certe pressioni non è possibile resistere".
> L'Italia pallonara (non quella bianconera) e Sky rimpiangono l'Ilaria pre-Gigi. Con Diletta Leotta sullo sfondo...



Mamma mia, per fortuna qualcuno che ci da ragione e si schiera dalla nostra parte.


----------



## Djerry (22 Agosto 2017)

Ma la juventinità è paradossalmente l'ultimo problema di Ilaria "ehhhhhhhhhh" D'Amico, che anche in epoca pre-Buffon era molto banalmente incompetente a livello di conoscenze sportive e calcistiche e soprattutto sgradevole ed insopportabile alla conduzione.

La quantità di momenti persi in cui smarrendo ormonalmente la lucidità ed il controllo della trasmissione non sapeva per esempio cosa dire o a chi dare la linea, bofonchiando parole a caso ed intercalari fastidiosi ("ehhhhhhhh") con quella cantilena allucinante, toccandosi i capelli o agitandosi nel cercare un supporto dagli ospiti o ancora appoggiandosi in presunto atteggiamento sexy al tavolo, la rendevano semplicemente una "padrona di casa" inadeguata ed incapace.

Ma la cosa peggiore è che dall'alto di un cedolino di giornalista e qualche ingresso nei salotti che contano (clamoroso il suo affrancarsi al mondo CONI-FIGC e poi persino a Renzi nella campagna referendaria), si sentiva in diritto, convinta di non essere dove stava per una cultura dell'immagine che tanto più nel maschilista mondo del calcio è sempre stata vincolante, di proporci le sue idee nuovamente convinta in modo errato non solo di averle, ma addirittura che fossero buone o sensate.

Ed ha addirittura provato a cimentarsi nelle interviste di grande profondità intellettuale faccia a faccia coi grandi dello sport, quando in realtà l'unico contributo che ha dato al giornalismo sportivo è stato "ehhhhhhhh".


----------



## Casnop (22 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'edizione odierna de Il Giornale, 22 Agosto 2017, riporta che i vertici di Sky sono stati presi in contropiede dalla sparata di due giorni di Ilaria d'Amico nel corso di Sky Calcio Show, c'è imbarazzo ai piani alti dell'emittente satellitare per quella che è stata bollata come una iniziativa a titolo personale, della quale non condividono modalità e contenuti.
> Ma non solo, i vertici di Sky avrebbero contestato alla d'Amico una juventinità ormai incontenibile: chi conduce la trasmissione di calcio più seguita in Italia non può presentarsi al contempo ogni giornata in tribuna allo Juventus Stadium a schiamazzare con le altre comari bianconere. Per non dire delle continue frecciatine alle società rivali, non solo il Milan, ma anche altre, vedasi l'Atalanta di Gasperini apostrofato l'altra sera in merito al caso Spinazzola con un: "a certe pressioni non è possibile resistere".
> L'Italia pallonara (non quella bianconera) e Sky rimpiangono l'Ilaria pre-Gigi. Con Diletta Leotta sullo sfondo...


Sia detto sommessamente: fossimo in un ordinamento fortemente disciplinato e giustiziato come quello nordamericano sul mercato finanziario, ed il Milan fosse quotato su di un mercato regolamentato, le dichiarazioni di D'Amico sul Milan, anche in ragione della notevole esposizione mediatica della fonte, non le avrebbero risparmiato una incriminazione per aggiotaggio societario, sia pure quale insider secondario, e quindi passibile, almeno qui in Italia, di una mera sanzione da illecito amministrativo. Contrariamente a quanto ella ed USSI affermano, l'oggetto di quelle dichiarazioni non costituisce l'esercizio di un legittimo diritto di cronaca giornalistica e di opinione, sibbene, ove non corredate da prove concrete e verificabili sulla loro fondatezza, un abuso di informazioni privilegiate poiché potenzialmente idonee ad alterare il normale corso valutario di titoli quotati, per evidenti ed inammissibili ragioni speculative. In Italia, tutto finisce in transazioni, tarallucci e vino, ma la sostanza disdicevole di certe condotte non muta. Discorso chiuso, comunque.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (22 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> L'edizione odierna de Il Giornale, 22 Agosto 2017, riporta che i vertici di Sky sono stati presi in contropiede dalla sparata di due giorni di Ilaria d'Amico nel corso di Sky Calcio Show, c'è imbarazzo ai piani alti dell'emittente satellitare per quella che è stata bollata come una iniziativa a titolo personale, della quale non condividono modalità e contenuti.
> Ma non solo, i vertici di Sky avrebbero contestato alla d'Amico una juventinità ormai incontenibile: chi conduce la trasmissione di calcio più seguita in Italia non può presentarsi al contempo ogni giornata in tribuna allo Juventus Stadium a schiamazzare con le altre comari bianconere. Per non dire delle continue frecciatine alle società rivali, non solo il Milan, ma anche altre, vedasi l'Atalanta di Gasperini apostrofato l'altra sera in merito al caso Spinazzola con un: "a certe pressioni non è possibile resistere".
> L'Italia pallonara (non quella bianconera) e Sky rimpiangono l'Ilaria pre-Gigi. Con Diletta Leotta sullo sfondo...



Io credo che siano tutte balle, non è la prima volta che potrebbe essere redarguita, sospesa o allontanata da Sky. Ora vediamo cosa dirà il prossimo week end, se chiederà scusa, se farà finta di niente o sensi appellerà ad un finto diritto di opinione, che da conduttrice non le appartiene: la sua reazione sarà indice di quello che le avranno detto o non detto dall'alto. Io propendo per l'ultima opzione, fornitale da una corrottissima USSI.


----------



## Kaw (22 Agosto 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma credete davvero ad una roba del genere...quell emittente è gobba fino al midollo,dal conduttore al regista al tecnico dell' audio. Sono sponsor ufficiale della Juve per cui è nel loro interesse che la rube sia sempre ai vertici.


Quoto, se cercate su twitter forse ritroverete un estratto della trasmissione, dove Costacurta aveva pure paura a pronunciare il nome di Bonucci, qualcosa di imbarazzante.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Agosto 2017)

Diletta


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Agosto 2017)

A sky è da anni che il professionismo è andato a farsi benedire


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2017)

Non è più la d'amico di un tempo....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2017)

Ma come, i suoi padroni non difendono la sua sacrosanta libertà di parola?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Agosto 2017)

Ma di sparate ne faceva tante, io Sky non ce l'ho e guardo le partite in "altri modi", ma quando ce l'avevo sentivo che mandava di continuo tracciate. Ora però il giochetto è finito e Fassone ha giustamente perso la pazienza.


----------



## z-Traxx (23 Agosto 2017)

Cioè Elkann fa parte praticamente di sky e scaricano su di lei tutto, anche la juventinità, pazzesco, quando sky è juventina da anni, dopo mesi di accuse infondate sul Milan e non solo loro, ma anche tutta la stuola di ignoranti finti giornalisti delle varie trasmissioni, con continui sospetti senza sapere nulla, ma andatevi a vedere il cda da chi è composto invece di blaterare a vanvera di fallimenti, di soldi che non ci sono, ecc... questo è il panorama giornalistico italiano, ignoranti da bar sport, muovete quelle dita invece di metterle nel naso durante le trasmissioni, digitate Haixia Capital invece di blaterare e guardate a chi è in mano....


----------

